# Tito Ortiz out with neck fracture, Bellator 106 moves from PPV to Spike TV



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From MMAJunkie:












> Tito Ortiz has a fractured neck and is officially out of next week's Bellator MMA pay-per-view debut. And his injury has turned that pay-per-view debut into a regular card on Spike TV, albeit one with a trio of title fights.
> 
> Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney on Friday made the announcement on a conference call with media members.
> 
> ...


Shame everyone loses out on the PPV portion of their pay.

Tito has had back surgeries, neck surgeries, ACL replacements. If he tries to fight on after *this* then he is one DUMB guy. Fracturing an already weakened neck is bad enough news as it is, without tempting fate by carrrying on.

Retire Tito! You should've done it years ago!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a massive surprise really. Thing is I'd have quite liked to have seen the fight, despite what all the haters say they were all going to watch it anyway. This is still a great card, honestly I don't think there is a bad fight on there.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

At least now the title fights get to be the main event after all.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, it was something of a disservice to those other fighters as it played down how good the rest of the card is. Looking forward to the fight master finale fight. That series was great, much better than TUF which has completely run its course now.


----------

